# Shibuya Ultima Arrow Rest wire arm issue



## rei14 (Aug 10, 2009)

Mine hasnt break yet but you can go get music wire at a local hobby shop and bend it youself. Bring your broken one so you can find some that roughly the same diameter. That what i did to replace the wire on my ARE rest. Its like 3 bucks for 4, 36 inch rods. as for adhesive... I'm still having a hard time locating a retailer that sells 3M VHB tape (thin).


----------



## Duss (May 23, 2006)

Ha Ha!
VHB tape is available and "relatively cheap" at 100$ a roll
As for the "spring wire" or "piano wire" the ones available in the hobby shops are either too thin or too thick.
A 1-pound roll of wire is between 25$ and 85$ (carbon steel or stainless steel)
I am waiting for answers from Shibuya and/or their reps


----------



## SandSquid (Sep 2, 2008)

My sister is a branch manager at a local bank and we found the little 2-sided sticky discs they use to adhere "the other end" of the pen chain to the counter is perfect for sticking rests on with.. highly tenacious, slightly pliable, will not tear, easy to cut...cheap too!!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 18, 2007)

I have been in contact with Shibuya regarding replacement wire arms and tape backing. The replacement parts are available individually and we should have them within a few weeks. In the case a broken arm is a fault by a manufacturing problem, the part will be repaired or replaced.

Duss,

I am trying to have the Shibuya rep bring an arm and backing along to Vegas this weekend. If he is able to do so before he leaves, I will get the parts (free of charge) in the mail to you when I return to the office next week. In the meantime please send me you email address via PM.


----------



## rasyad (Nov 22, 2005)

I really like the Shibuya rest. I have had zero problems but would like to have a spares kit just in case (arm, set screws, adhesive tape).

Rasyad


----------



## rasyad (Nov 22, 2005)

Update: I have been learning to stringwalking for the past couple weeks. I shoot 58# Border limbs on a Fiberbow and today the wire on the Shibuya rest gave up. It took me a while to figure out why my arrows kept falling off when drawing. I guess the extra downforce was just too much. 

I will be looking for a more robust rest, any ideas?

Rasyad


----------



## richardfrog (Jan 24, 2009)

your finger will be a very robust rest, I have not noticed anyone that have broken fingers due to the down force of any arrow.


----------



## SandSquid (Sep 2, 2008)

richardfrog said:


> your finger will be a very robust rest, I have not noticed anyone that have broken fingers due to the down force of any arrow.


I've seen some pictures and resulting sticthes from folks getting a quill jammed into thier finger.


----------



## ryan b. (Sep 1, 2005)

if you can tune well and get the clearance good then theres nothing wrong with a hoyt super rest. they dont move down and you can watch plenty of youtube with top level shooters using them.. 

i dont know how they work for string walking though.

the


----------



## whiz-Oz (Jul 19, 2007)

Duss said:


> Surprisingly, Shibuya does not ssem to be related to Toyota :teeth:


You'd want to hope not as the evidence as investigated shows almost 100 percent user error...


----------



## rasyad (Nov 22, 2005)

The guys over on tradtalk recommended the Spigarelli Evolution II. so I ordered a couple from Alternative Services.

Thanks, 

Rasyad


----------

